# please help, dove with broken wing and leg



## brokendove

i found a dove laying in the street with a broken wing and a broken leg, i think it got hit by a car. the first couple of days i fed it hard boiled egg and bread bits, but i have pigeon seed for him now. i looked up on the internet how to fix a broken wing so i wrapped it up how the website said to, but his leg is broken very close to his body and since he has no use of his wing or his leg he lays on his side and flaps around alot and he's been defecating on himself. is there anything else i should do? i cant afford a vet or anything like that and i have no way to transport him to a professional. what should i do about his leg, and if there is nothing i can do, after his wing is healed..will he be able to make it on his own without the use of his leg, or will i need to keep him aroung?


----------



## Lovebirds

brokendove said:


> i found a dove laying in the street with a broken wing and a broken leg, i think it got hit by a car. the first couple of days i fed it hard boiled egg and bread bits, but i have pigeon seed for him now. i looked up on the internet how to fix a broken wing so i wrapped it up how the website said to, but his leg is broken very close to his body and since he has no use of his wing or his leg he lays on his side and flaps around alot and he's been defecating on himself. is there anything else i should do? i cant afford a vet or anything like that and i have no way to transport him to a professional. what should i do about his leg, and if there is nothing i can do, after his wing is healed..will he be able to make it on his own without the use of his leg, or will i need to keep him aroung?


First of all, thank you for taking in this poor baby. I can't advise you on what to do about the wing/leg. Some one will be along shortly with that. Can you tell us where you are? We may have someone close by that can take the bird.


----------



## brokendove

downtown lexington.


----------



## Reti

Hang in there, our fracture specialist will be on soon hopefully to help you out.
Thank you for rescuing this poor birdie.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

brokendove said:


> downtown lexington.


In Kentucky or somewhere else?

Terry


----------



## brokendove

yea, i live in kentucky


----------



## TAWhatley

*Help Is Available ..*

Please call Marjorie at 859-623-6740 right away. She is one of our Pigeon Resource people and is in Richmond KY. She is willing to come get the bird and get it to the vet and then look after it. 

Please don't delay in calling her.

Thank you so much for all you've done thus far for the pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Peapicker

Hi Broken Dove,

This is Marjorie - I am waiting for your call. I have taken care of injured pigeons before and I will take good care of your little one. Thank you so much for taking care of him thus far.

Marjorie


----------



## Pidgey

Well, in case anyone needs to try and assess the broken bones (without the help of a vet) this webpage has fairly detailed skeletal drawings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

It's sometimes difficult for folks to visualize exactly which bones are which but if you look at the drawing, then the bird, then the drawing and start feeling around, it'll start getting clearer. 

I had a bird once (still do, actually) that had gotten hit by a car and he messed up both the wing and leg on one side. I made a towel donut for him and he pretty much didn't move a lot for almost a month before he finally started walking again (kinda' rough at first). I tried to keep him comfortable and in such a way that his tail had some clearance to keep the poop off of him. He never flew again because the shoulder took too much damage. It hasn't gotten in the way of him enjoying life up in the loft, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Peapicker

Great site, Pidgey - definitely a keeper. Thanks for posting. I have no wild birds right now but I seem to be one of those magnets, and information like that will definitely be very handy some time in the future, I'm sure. 

Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker

Hi Brokendove,

How are things going with your dove? I'm here if you need help.

Marjorie (In Richmond, KY)


----------



## brokendove

he was doing well, i wrapped his wing but i have done anything with the leg yet because it's been so swollen but i might try to today. last night he broke his toe while moving around in his box so i have to try to fix that now too.im not sure if his leg can be fixed though because it is swollen really high up and im not sure if it can or should be wrapped.


----------



## TAWhatley

You really should call Marjorie and let her get this bird to the vet. I know she is willing to give the bird back to you after treatment if that is what you would like, and she would be willing to care for the bird if you would prefer that.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

broken dove,

We really appreciate you saving this bird's life, but it really important to get a timely treatment for this bird to secure it a quality life.

Rehabbers have the skill to not only fix the leg by setting it properly but they also know their limits and when its time to get a vet for help, to ensure a decent life for this bird. Rehabbers also have access to avian vets on moments notice. There is a window of opportunity for a quality life for this bird that may no longer be there if you wait. 

Thank you.


----------



## Peapicker

To all,

Brokendove called me this afternoon. I picked up the young dove and took it immediately to an avian vet. He's now on antibiotics and pain killers. The leg has a compound fracture very close to the top - the only option is amputation. 
I'm taking a few days for the antibiotics to be on board, and also to try to build him up a bit for the surgery. Any suggestions as to what special foods might help? He is eating well.

Marjorie


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you so much Marjorie for assisting with this. Is this a dove for sure and not a pigeon? What about the wing? Sorry for all the questions. I am hugely relieved that the bird has been seen by your vet and will be getting the veterinary care needed. 

Brokendove .. many, many thanks to you for saving this bird to start with and for all you did to help it. Your getting it to Marjorie for vet care is really wonderful, and I thank you and commend you for doing that.

Please keep us posted Marjorie. You know it has a home here if needed in the end run.

Marjorie, if the bird is eating well, it should be fine. If you want to "beef" it up a bit then try some shelled, raw, unsalted sunflower pieces, safflower, and/or bits of raw, unsalted peanuts.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Marjorie,



Wow...your such a sweetie to take this on.



I sure hate to hear that Amputation is the only option...or even IS an option.


I had one recently, String Foot ( bad injurys and old) Dumpster Pigeon, nonflier from all that rancid old oil on him...bad shape all tolled...terrible nasty HUGE tumor ( half a Walnut size) on the top foot-meets-leg area. Hard, firm, mottled tumor thing.


My Vet looked at it and said "We have to amputate the Leg high enough up to get all of this...there is no other option.."

We discussed this and scheduled a Surgical Appointment for the next morning.

Next morning, I dragged my feet, dawdled, paced, and basically I just could not do it.


So, I thought about it some...I made some special Teas, I augmented his Seeds with special things, and I did not want to look at that Tumor at all. I wanted it to just go away, and, I knew the Vet had said it would only get worse...and I know nothing about Tumors.


Anyway, couple days, four days, maybe a wekk, I lost track. I had not looked but averted my eyes when changing out Teas and Seeds, but I looked, and it looks like a deflated Raisen skin there, shrivvled and bunched up tere on that spot...where previously it was like half a Walnut and solid.


I want to see him keep that Foot...and, maybe, just maybe...hoping against hope, and I hate to even mention it at all, but...m-a-y-b-e, he can.



So, I just want to say, even if there is supposedly no chance to save that Leg, try it anyway, give it the good try...


I have seen some bad broken legs heal very decently...and I just want to somehow encourage it not be amputated...if there is any circulation getting past the break, I say it is worth trying to save it. If it not turning 'black',. it is well worth trying to save.




Food wise -


Are you going to tube-feed, in addition to her pecking? Or is she pecking at all?



I'd set her up in a Sling...that way, the Legs can both dangle, with splints on the one of course, she can poop off the Sling's end, and she can peck all she likes from Seeds and Water set on a little shelf in front of her...and a nice sling for a Dove can be made from a Handkerchief-sized portion of an old Cotton Tee Shirt. This fabric is nice because it yeilds and breathes well.



If to tube feed -



Hagen's Breeding Mash, or, K-T...

Doves enjoy 'Malto Meal' formulas as Babys, when they will reliably turn up their tiny Beaks at K-T...so, I figure Adults feel about the same.

Too, I forgot I used to use Barley Malt powder, and of course it helps make one tastey and nutritous formula for them no matter what age.

Grenadine is also a nice addition I forgot I used to use...not much, just-a-splash for sweetness and flavor.




So, say...for the day's formula if to be Tube-fed -


One Tablespoon of Hagens or K-T...

Half a Tbsp or more of plain Malto Meal...or skip and just use powdered Barley Malt.


Half a Tablespoon of 'Chlorella' or similar 'Super Green' powder.

Generous heaping Teaspoon or half a Tablespoon or so of powdered Barley Malt.

A good or even heaping teaspoon of 'Blue Lightening' ( powdered Vegan food and antioxidants ) 

One generous over running Tablespoon of Goji-Berry Juice.

A Three inch 'squig' of 'Nutrical'...

Tablespoon of 'Noni' Juice...



Mix dry ingredients together in a Tea Cup...add the other non-dry ones on top, but do not stirr.


Add enough Water for 1/2 an inch clear cold Water to remain on top right then, and let sit an hour or so, covered, and in the Refrigerator.

Then stirr very thoroughly while warming in a Pan of water...adding more Water if needed.


Freeze between feedings and it will hydrate ideally, and stay assuredly wholesome, even needing more Water to be added.


This will pass though a No. 6 Fr Catheter just fine, but if it does not then sieve first so it will, or try a 7 Fr, which if a thin wall kind, is still very comfortable for even a smallish Dove.





If she is pecking -

Slightly glisten her three days worth of Seeds with fresh just bought Olive Oil, and add to them -



Coarse powdered Purple Dulce

Fresh minced Garlic unless not compatible with her meds.

Chlorella or kindred

a little powdered Barley Malt

'Blue Lightening'


Stirr all...

Keep in the Freezer and warm up to room temp for each Seed Bowl refresh time. This spoils on exposure to Air, so keep covered with some handiwrap or something pushed 'in' on it so as little Air is in tere as possible.


Try and get her eating fresh Chard, Endive, Cilantro or other dark Green Greens.

Doves love them, as do Pigeons, and they are very good for them.


Cut into tiny bites with scissors if need be and set a little pile of it next to their Seeds and they will almost certainly try it, like it, and eat all of it.

After that they will learn to tear off little bites from the whole Leaves.


Good luck...!



I am so tired I am about to fall over...


If I am 'preaching to the Choir' on any of this, forgive me..!

Good for others to consider also... of course...


Nighty night!


Best wishes...!


Good luck...!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo

Broken Dove, Terry and Marjorie, you have provided an excellent example of how members can link together to provide the best care for a bird. You are all great.

Cynthia


----------



## Peapicker

Thanks Terry, I'll try that. 

Yes, very definitely a dove - has the markings of a mourning dove. 

In the vet's words, the wing is not really bad. She left it unwrapped. The fracture is very bad and he has a couple of other small abrasion injuries. The spirit of this little fella is amazing and I have high hopes for him despite the vet's 'poor prognosis'.

Marjorie


----------



## Reti

Peapicker said:


> To all,
> 
> Brokendove called me this afternoon. I picked up the young dove and took it immediately to an avian vet. He's now on antibiotics and pain killers. The leg has a compound fracture very close to the top - the only option is amputation.
> I'm taking a few days for the antibiotics to be on board, and also to try to build him up a bit for the surgery. Any suggestions as to what special foods might help? He is eating well.
> 
> Marjorie



Thank you so much for taking the bird to the vet.
He will need to have a good weight to make it through surgery. If he is eating a dove specific diet he should be alright. You might add some vitamins and minerals two-three times a week to his diet.
Please keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

I would also add some probiotics/or kefir (organic) (human grade), to help the dove to assimilate his food and add some weight. It will regenerate the good gut bacteria, that is probably depleted from all the stress. I have some fine looking hefty weights, that have been given probiotics when needed.


----------



## Peapicker

Hi Cynthia,

You're right. It was this group that first helped me with my beloved Pige, and then later with Castor and Pollux. YOU are all great also and it's good to be back.

Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker

Reti and Treesa,

Thank you - I'll try both suggestions. Right now the vet is thinking days, not weeks. Part of the leg is already dead. So I have to get some more weight on this bird.

Marjorie


----------



## Feefo

Hi Marjorie,

One of the best things about this forum is that we are gradually building an increasingly effective network of rescuers in different countries. I remember a time when I knew no one that had any experience of pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## Peapicker

Great news!

I took the dove to a recommended vet in Northern KY this morning for a second opinion on the amputation (I didn't have a good feel for that first diagnosis). 
When he removed the soft cast he found that the leg is healing! He put a small splint on it at the top, an orthopedic shoe on the foot with the broken toe, and some sutures in a small abrased spot on the keel bone, and said to come back in 10 days for a check-up. I'm still grinning!

Marjorie


----------



## TAWhatley

Whoo Hoo! I am soooo happy to read this, Marjorie. I've been thinking about you and this little one. This is very good news!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Marjorie

This was great news about the little dove and I do hope he makes a full recovery. Great teamwork all around.

I did want to mention that your Castor (and later Terry's) is one of my all time favorite pigeons. I think I was as upset as Terry when he passed away. He was so beautiful and the picture of he and his baby FanTastic is my favorite picture. So, many thanks for your initial care of him.


----------



## Peapicker

Hi Maggie,

Thank you - I am so happy about the dove. I was dreading the worst.

Yes, Castor was a wonderful pigeon and Terry and I were overjoyed when he and FanFan had their first baby - and shed a lot of tears when he died. His brother Pollux, who was also supposed to go to Terry, died just as suddenly and just as mysteriously a few days before we left for California. 

Smiles,

Marjorie


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Marjorie, 




Yes!


Yippeeeee!


Yeahhhhhhhh..!

So glad to hear this...I knew she could do it!



Get her some fresh Kale or Chard, cut into tiny Dove-bite size bits with scissors...make a little pile next to her Seeds...these aid in Calcium matters, Bone-things...be very good for her.


She will love it...and so let her have a pile of it every day.


Hmmm, now that made me hungry...!


Lol...


Best wishes you two..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Peapicker

Hi Phil,

Thanks for that advice - I'll go get her some today. 

Yes indeed - this is a happy time - and such a big surprise. 

Have a great day

Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker

Woo Hoo!!! I was just changing the towells etc. in Little Dove's cage and he escaped and FLEW around the room a couple of times. I am beyond thrilled. This bird wants his freedom so much. I had him out on the deck with me the other day but he was trying to get out through the narrow slots in his cage so I had to take him in. 

His wing is almost back to normal, and he walks around on both legs. We have a nearby bird sanctuary and if it has a dove population that's where we will release him when the time comes. I know he'll be a happy bird. 

Still pinching myself to make sure I'm not dreaming!

Marjorie


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Marjorie,



Wooo-Hooo! indeed!


I know the Doves I have had here, HATE their Cages once feeling well enough...


So I just let them free fly then, inside here, and this has always worked out well. I used to just let my Windows be 'dirty' or foggy, and no one ever flew into any of them. 


One must then catch them in the dark somehow, when time to relocate or release. even if this takes a ladder or standing on a chair to do it.


Too, they can or will hurt themselves thrashing or launching themselves 
'up' in their Cages, so I always suspend some thick soft foam 'egg crate' foam rubber in the inside top, to pad it against their possible launches.


Have fun..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful news, Marjorie! I'm so glad this little dove is doing so well. It's been a rough day for Mourning Doves here. I have gotten in two so far today .. one dog caught and the other cat caught .. both with significant injuries. They will be going to my rehabber friend tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Peapicker

Hi Phil,
So far he hasn't tried to launch himself in his cage, and although I'd like to let him fly free, I'm concerned about his healing leg and what his landings might do to it. So for a while he'll have to remain caged. As long as he's in the room he's content to take it easy.

I am having fun

Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker

Terry,

I'm so sorry - I can only imagine the horror these poor birds go through when they are attacked like that. All good thoughts are with them, and with you. 

Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker

Happy ending! 

Yesterday we took the dove back to the vet and he got a clean bill of health and the go-ahead for release. So today we gave him his wish, took him out on the deck, and opened his cage door. 

I couldn't get my hand out of the way before he was gone. We live in a rural area with lots of large trees on our property and adjoining farmland at the back. More importantly, we have mourning doves - we hear them every day. I believe he will be safe and happy..but just in case..his open cage with the seed in it is still out on the deck. 

We don't really expect to see him back though. He has only been with us for 15 days - which is amazing since he was originally supposed to be needing amputation. 
I am SO happy

Marjorie


----------



## Charis

Marjorie,
What a wonderful ending. Happy and a bit sad all at the same time.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Marjorie, what a terrific ending for your little dove. I know just what you're talking about when you mentioned how fast he went out. The ones we release in our back yard are gone sometimes so fast I can't see which way they went.

I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Rocky17

Sometimes, when I read these posts I want to stand up and cheer. I'm certainly glad this little one to the vet. I hated the picture I had in my mind of the bird flapping around on it's side. I learned how to make a doughnut on this site and that might have helped. Anyway you've got it under control now. I have read post by Phill and he's always talking about special foods. Marie


----------



## Peapicker

Charis,
yes indeed - a bit sad, and now that evening is here I'm wondering if he is doing okay - where he will find food, where he will sleep etc. etc. - a real mother hen, but then, aren't we all.


----------



## Reti

Another great and happy ending. What a relief this weekend is a good one for our birds(compared to last weekend).
Great job!!!

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Fantastic end to a chapter and on to the next exciting one for Little Dove. I'm so glad you were there for that little one.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Marjorie,




Outstanding!


Yippeeeee!


Nicely done!


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley

What a wonderful update, Marjorie! Thank you so very, very much for all you did to assure this happy ending for this little dove. It is always a bit sad when the time comes but also a time for joy when the little one goes on to finish its journey through life.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

YOU DID JUST GREAT, MARJORIE!!

TERRIFIC HAPPY ENDING!!

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Peapicker

Reti,

Yes - it was great. Off-topic, as a former grackle Mom, any hints at all that you can give me about weaning these two would be greatly appreciated! They still think they are babies and need to be fed every half hour. You can email me if you like. Thanks

Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker

Thank you Shi - I had a lot of help - this little guy has a very strong spirit and he worked hard at using his leg.
Marjorie


----------

